# kids....



## BJClark (Mar 27, 2009)

TEACHER: Glenn, how do you spell 'crocodile?' 

GLENN: K-R-O-K-O-D-I-A-L' 

TEACHER: No, that's wrong 

GLENN: Maybe it is wrong, but you asked me how I spell it.




TEACHER: Donald, what is the chemical formula for water? 

DONALD: H I J K L M N O. 

TEACHER: What are you talking about? 

DONALD: Yesterday you said it's H to O. 



TEACHER: Winnie, name one important thing we have today that we didn't have ten years ago. 

WINNIE: Me! 



TEACHER: Millie, give me a sentence starting with 'I.' 

MILLIE: I is.. 

TEACHER: No, Millie...... Always say, 'I am.' 

MILLIE: All right... 'I am the ninth letter of the alphabet.' 




TEACHER: George Washington not only chopped down his father's cherry tree, but also admitted it. Now, Louie, do you know why his father didn't punish him? 

LOUIS: Because George still had the axe in his hand. 




TEACHER: Now, Simon, tell me frankly, do you say prayers before eating? 

SIMON: No sir, I don't have to, my Mom is a good cook. 



TEACHER: Clyde, your composition on 'My Dog' is exactly the same as your brother's. Did you copy his? 

CLYDE: No, sir. It's the same dog. 



TEACHER: Harold, what do you call a person who keeps on talking when people are no longer interested? 

HAROLD: A teacher


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 27, 2009)

> TEACHER: Harold, what do you call a person who keeps on talking when people are no longer interested?
> 
> HAROLD: A teacher


----------



## Laura (Mar 27, 2009)

BJClark said:


> TEACHER: Now, Simon, tell me frankly, do you say prayers before eating?
> 
> SIMON: No sir, I don't have to, my Mom is a good cook.



A friend's son was praying before dinner and actually did let something slip along the lines of, "...and please let this food be good..."


----------



## Piano Hero (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## Skyler (Mar 27, 2009)

BJClark said:


> TEACHER: George Washington not only chopped down his father's cherry tree, but also admitted it. Now, Louie, do you know why his father didn't punish him?
> 
> LOUIS: Because George still had the axe in his hand.



Watch out for this kid ten years from now...


----------



## BJClark (Mar 27, 2009)

I loved this one..because when I was little and would ask my dad how to spell something, he'd always tell me "look it up in the dictionary", and it wasn't until he was away for many months at sea and writing letters home that the reason he did that was because HE didn't know how to spell..



> TEACHER: Glenn, how do you spell 'crocodile?'
> 
> GLENN: K-R-O-K-O-D-I-A-L'
> 
> ...


----------

